# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  النـــــــــــــــــــــــوم الكافي وفوائده

## mylife079

النوم الكافي يُحسِّنُ الطول والتحصيل الدراسي



عادةٌ بدأت تأخذ طريقها إلى كثير من الشباب والصبايا، وذلك بتأخير النوم والسهر إلى ما بعد منتصف الليل. الأمر الذي يقلل من كفاءتهم البدنية والذهنية في اليوم التالي. ويرافق ذلك صعوبة في الاستيقاظ من النوم صباحا، والنوم على مقاعد الدراسة، والشعور بالتعب، وعدم التركيز، والمزاج العكر أو الإحساس بالكآبة.



ومن علامات النوم غير الكافي: النوم في النهار عندما يهدأ المحيط من حولك، مثل الحالة التي يكون فيها شرح المُدرّسةِ روتينيا وعلى وتيرة واحدة، أو أثناء قيادة السيارة في الطرق الخارجية.


النوم ليس مضيعة للوقت

وجد علميا أن أكثر الطلاب والطالبات يحتاجون لحوالي 9 ساعات من النوم؛ لتجنّب الوقوع في النوم في الفصل في اليوم التالي. كما أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أن للنوم المبكر والعميق والكافي تأثيرا مهما على نوعية التحصيل العلمي الدراسي، فقد حصل معظم الذين تمتعوا بنوم صحي عميق مدة 9 ساعات تقريبا في الليل على تقييم أ أو ب. أما "السهارى" فقد حصلوا على تقييم من نوع ج أو د. كما أثبتت الدراسات أن 20% من الطلاب والطالبات الذين يحرمون أنفسهم من النوم الكافي في الليل ينامون خلال الدرس.

إن هرمون "ميلاتونين" يساعد على النوم، وأكثر ما يفرز في الليل، وقد يؤدي الاضطراب في النوم الفسيولوجي الكامل إلى الإخلال في إفراز هرمون ميلاتونين فيفرز في النهار مما يؤدي إلى النوم أثناء الدرس.

وهناك حقيقة.. أنّ النوم الكافي يزيد من حصولك على التفوق العلمي، ففي فترة النوم يتباطأ عمل أعضاء الجسم المختلفة، وهو ما يسمى بـ "بطء التأيض"؛ فيهدأ القلب ويقل النبض، ويهدأ التنفس، بعد حياة يومية صاخبة؛ مما يوفر نشاطا كافيا لنهار اليوم التالي.


النوم وهرمون النمو

ووجد أن النوم الكافي المبكر يزيد من إفراز هرمون النمو، وهذا مهم لليافعين والأطفال؛ لأنه يحسن من طولهم وبنيتهم الجسدية ووظائف أعضائهم. ويبدو أن تأخير النوم يربك إفراز هرمون النمو في الليل، بل الغالب أنه يربك جميع الهرمونات والإنزيمات التي تفرز في الليل عادة خلال النوم. ولذلك خلق الله النوم؛ حتى يتفرغ الجسم لترميم ما تلف من خلايا، ويستكمل ما نقص من إنزيمات وهرمونات، وتوفير ما يلزم من الموصلات العصبية ومفردات جهاز المناعة لليوم التالي، فإن لم يستطع الجسم أن يقوم بهذه المهام بسبب يقظة الحواس الخمس، أو كانت استطاعة الجسم مضطربة؛ اضطرب النشاط البدني والذهني في اليوم التالي. إذ يساعد النوم الكافي والعميق والمبكر أنسجةَ الجسم على النمو بشكل صحيح، ويساعد في تكوين خلايا الدمّ الحمراء التي تحمل الأوكسجين إلى الدماغ، وتنبه نمو العظام ويزداد الطول.



للنوم الهادئ §


ابتعد عن المنبهات، مثل القهوة والشاي والمشروبات الغازية وأي أطعمة أو أشربة صناعية تحتوي على مادة منبه مثل الكافيين بعد الساعة الرابعة مساءً.

ابتعد عن مشاهدة التلفزيون، خاصة تلك المشاهد العنيفة أو المخيفة أو المحركة للغرائز، أو المسلسلات اليومية؛ لأن البديل شهادات ودرجات عالية..

خذي غفوة في وسط النهار أو بعد انتهاء حصص الدراسة مدة لا تزيد على 30 دقيقة. لتكن الغفوة وأنت جالس على كرسي أو ما يشبه ذلك؛ لأنك لا تستطيع التحكم في مدة النوم إن أنت دخلت في الفراش. 
وهذا يمنعك من النوم المبكر.

قم بعمل جميع الواجبات الدراسية قبل حلول الليل؛ حتى لا تضطر للسهر فيؤدي ذلك إلى خلل في نظام النوم.

لا تستخدم الكمبيوتر قبل النوم؛ لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يعمل على تنبيه الدماغ فيؤدي إلى الإخلال بمواعيد النوم الصحيحة.

أغلق الهاتف أو الجوال بعد أن تخبر جميع اصدقائك وأقاربك أنك لا ترد على الاتصال بعد صلاة العشاء بساعة مثلا. وبذا تنعم بنوم ممتع مريح.

لا بأس بتمرين بسيط مساء، ولكن ليس قرب وقت النوم.

ليكن برنامجك في النوم منظما، وليكن النوم والاستيقاظ في نفس الوقت يوميا. مثل أن يكون النوم بعد صلاة العشاء بساعة مثلا، والاستيقاظ على أذان الفجر.

ليكن استيقاظك قبل طلوع الشمس حتى ينتظم إفراز الميلاتونين؛ لأن وقوع ضوء الشمس في العين يمنع إفراز الميلاتونين ثم يفرز في المساء في أول الليل، وهي مدة يحتاجها الهرمون للإفراز.

لتكن الأصوات والأنوار في غرفة النوم خافتة حتى تهدأ الأعصاب وتسترخي العضلات.

اقرأ الأدعية الواردة قبل النوم. وقد تحتاج إلى تَذكُّر واسترجاع دروس اليوم قبل النوم.. وهذا سلوك الأذكياء!

لا تفقد نظام نومك حتى في نهاية الأسبوع، واستيقظ مبكرا وابدء نشاطك اليومي بما هو أحلى وأفضل من النوم.


الأبوان قدوة

إن الأبوين هما القدوة، وهما المسؤولان عمن أنجباه. ويجب عليهما أن يوفرا لأولادهما الشروط المطلوبة للنجاح في الدنيا والآخرة. عليهما أن يضحيا ببعض ما يعتقدان أنه من حقهما، وعلى الأولاد السمع والطاعة. إن الأسرة الناجحة هي التي يكون جميع أفرادها في مهمة واحدة في الفترة الواحدة؛ أي لا يحق للأبوين أن يسهرا وتعلو أصوات أدوات لهوهما في الوقت الذي فيه على أولادهما أن يخلدا للراحة والنوم استعدادا لواجبات اليوم التالي!


الدراسة في الصباح أفضل من الدراسة في الليل

في الليل تستيقظ الخواطر والغرائز والخيالات التي تمنع من التركيز في القراءة والحفظ أو الفهم، حيث تمزج الكلمة المدرسية بالصور الجميلة والتخيلات الملونة، الأمر الذي يصعب معه تذكره وفصله لاحقا؛ وذلك لعدم تصنيفه وتخزينه في الدماغ. أما الدراسة في الصباح بعد صلاة الصبح فإنها تعادل أضعاف دراسة الليل؛ لأن الجسم يبدأ النهار بالجد والتحفز، ويكون الجهاز العصبي ـ بما فيه الدماغ ـ جاهزا نشيطا، وذلك بسبب إفراز الهرمونات والإنزيمات اللازمة لعمل النهار التالي، كما تخلو هذه الفترة من التخيل والتحليق .

----------

